# ethernet AND memory upgrade adapter?



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

Is there an adapter for the TiVo 4K Stream that has an ethernet adapter port AND allows to add USB for memory expansion? I have some for a laptop, but they don't seem to work with the 4K Stream. I thought I remember seeing this can be done, but not sure which one is required


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

buscuitboy said:


> Is there an adapter for the TiVo 4K Stream that has an ethernet adapter port AND allows to add USB for memory expansion? I have some for a laptop, but they don't seem to work with the 4K Stream. I thought I remember seeing this can be done, but not sure which one is required


I picked up the UGREEN USB C to Ethernet Adapter, 4 in 1 Multiport Hub with Gigabit RJ45, but was only able to get a single hub port or the ethernet to function correctly at any given time. It might have been a power issue, as I have not upgraded yet from the factory supplied power adapter.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

what upgraded power adapter would possibly help make this work?


----------

